# Allergies



## HECTORBUBS (Jan 25, 2020)

Has anyone had a problem with continuous irritation. Our Hector regularly bites or chews his front paws and now has a scratching frenzy on his jaw line.
We are in the middle of immunisation therapy, but no further forward in alleviating the problem.....help !!
He's been on antibiotics, Apoquel & steroids ….. still not solved the issue ! Poor dog has had a collar cone on for almost a month...and is so depressed ….as we are !!


----------

